# Microsoft's new browser doesn't work on TAM???



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Explorer was fine, but the new Microsoft Edge does NOT work on this site. It causes constant pauses when attempting to type a response, and it buffers, buffers, buffers ...

I thought I had a virus on my hands until I switched to Google Chrome this afternoon. Now, there is no problem whatsoever.

So what is up with Edge causing the maddening slowness? It took me about five minutes to post a two sentence response!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I use MS Edge on here all the time.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks, Ele, for letting me know that. I'll take my laptop back to my computer guy in town. I mean, it was beyond SLOW. I was tapping on a single letter key multiple times to get anything to show up in my response window!

Edge totally bombed, but Chrome is working fairly well, although I still have some buffering while typing a response.


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

Explorer is the #1 browser for downloading other browsers like Chrome, Firefox, and Opera.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

becareful2 said:


> Explorer is the #1 browser for downloading other browsers like Chrome, Firefox, and Opera.


I don't agree but I can't deny the hilarity of that comment.

I used to have ALOT of crashes with IE and TAM but lately it seems to have gotten much much better.

Whatever your doing or not doing TAM IT admins.... keep it up!


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

becareful2 said:


> Explorer is the #1 browser for downloading other browsers like Chrome, Firefox, and Opera.


I asked for constructive help here, not smart-a$$ responses. I'll request Ele contact the folks who developed this site. I'm having a serious problem. You were no help. 

AND I DON'T HAVE EXPLORER. THAT IS DEFUNCT. IT IS NOW EDGE.

Allow us stupid minions to get REAL assistance.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Prodigal said:


> Thanks, Ele, for letting me know that. I'll take my laptop back to my computer guy in town. I mean, it was beyond SLOW. I was tapping on a single letter key multiple times to get anything to show up in my response window!
> 
> Edge totally bombed, but Chrome is working fairly well, although I still have some buffering while typing a response.


Sounds like your computer might need to be cleaned and defragged, perhaps?


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

Prodigal said:


> I asked for constructive help here, not smart-a$$ responses. I'll request Ele contact the folks who developed this site. I'm having a serious problem. You were no help.
> 
> AND I DON'T HAVE EXPLORER. THAT IS DEFUNCT. IT IS NOW EDGE.
> 
> Allow us stupid minions to get REAL assistance.


*Touchy...*

Get the latest Edge version and get the latest Windows updates.

Go into Task Manager and see if Edge takes up 100% CPU resources.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Prodigal said:


> Thanks, Ele, for letting me know that. I'll take my laptop back to my computer guy in town. I mean, it was beyond SLOW. I was tapping on a single letter key multiple times to get anything to show up in my response window!
> 
> Edge totally bombed, but Chrome is working fairly well, although I still have some buffering while typing a response.


Yes, I do have that same problem... TAM is very slow sometimes. It can be impossible to type of post in a post window. What I've been doing is to type out most posts in M Word and then cut/pasting them into a TAM window.

I think that the culprit is the video ad that runs in the top right of the TAM page. Some of the ad videos are eating up so much in resources that it basically freezes TAM. It's terrible.

A lot of users are installing ad blockers. My son is telling me to install one.

I do not use chrome because every time I do I get a gazillion viruses. I don't know why this happens to me with chrome, but I've come to not trust it at all.


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

You got this fixed, yet? Post your laptop make and & model so I can look up the specs. I am currently using a really old Dell desktop (Dimension 4300) with no hardware upgrade and I browse TAM with no problem. I have a fast build sitting on the side that I've yet to break in.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Yes, I do have that same problem... TAM is very slow sometimes. It can be impossible to type of post in a post window. What I've been doing is to type out most posts in M Word and then cut/pasting them into a TAM window.
> 
> I think that the culprit is the video ad that runs in the top right of the TAM page. Some of the ad videos are eating up so much in resources that it basically freezes TAM. It's terrible.
> 
> ...


EleGirl, ad blockers are a must have for TAM. I once used an old laptop with windows xp (remember that?) and logged into TAM and no ad block. Site was unusable. Installed ad block and even with windows xp this site was smooth and problem free.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> Sounds like your computer might need to be cleaned and defragged, perhaps?


Cleaning maybe. She needs to reboot, clean the history and cookies etc, then reboot again. Maybe even reinstall the browser and then run the updates.

Defragging only works with a traditional drive. A solid state drive should not be defragged.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

rockon said:


> EleGirl, ad blockers are a must have for TAM. I once used an old laptop with windows xp (remember that?) and logged into TAM and no ad block. Site was unusable. Installed ad block and even with windows xp this site was smooth and problem free.


Totally true. A couple weeks ago I was averaging 9-10 blocked ads per page. Now it is up to 15-20.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

blueinbr said:


> Totally true. A couple weeks ago I was averaging 9-10 blocked ads per page. Now it is up to 15-20.


Looking at this from the point of view of TAM as business. If they cannot generate ad revenue, they are not going to be around long.

I think that the video ads are the biggest problem.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Looking at this from the point of view of TAM as business. If they cannot generate ad revenue, they are not going to be around long.
> 
> I think that the video ads are the biggest problem.


I fully understand that but they make it so difficult to use because of the ads that we are almost forced to block them.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I never have problems with adverts, unless the white page hassle is caused by broken adverts?


----------



## 2asdf2 (Jun 5, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Looking at this from the point of view of TAM as business. If they cannot generate ad revenue, *they are not going to be around long*.
> 
> I think that the video ads are the biggest problem.


The traffic is down by a good +- 75% compared to before it went commercial. Talk about killing the golden goose!


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

becareful2 said:


> Explorer is the #1 browser for downloading other browsers like Chrome, Firefox, and Opera.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

2asdf2 said:


> The traffic is down by a good +- 75% compared to before it went commercial. Talk about killing the golden goose!


May I ask how you have this information?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Prodigal said:


> Thanks, Ele, for letting me know that. I'll take my laptop back to my computer guy in town. I mean, it was beyond SLOW. I was tapping on a single letter key multiple times to get anything to show up in my response window!
> 
> Edge totally bombed, but Chrome is working fairly well, although I still have some buffering while typing a response.


Hey Prodigal, 

Has this link helped at all?
Microsoft Edge browser hangs or freezes in Windows 10

If not, can you try doing a good ol' clearing of your cache and cookies?
I am unable to replicate any of the issues you mentioned in Edge on Windows 10. 

Richard.


----------



## 2asdf2 (Jun 5, 2012)

rockon said:


> May I ask how you have this information?


By looking at the numbers in the main Forums screen.


----------

